# HM Janie Due the 17th Kidded Day 148! Pics Pg 1



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Well here is our last doe due until July. Janie is one of our homebred does - daughter to Marybelle (produces 4 lbs a day) by a buck we no longer own. This will be our first second generation kid, and we're excited to see how Janie freshens for her FF.

These pics were taken 4/28. Today is day 138 for her. She is bred to Billy Boy Blue. As you can see in the pics, her rear end was already gearing up a week ago! Her hind muscles are already dropping in these pics.

THINK PINK

Pardon the terrible clip job, I can't ever get a black goat smooth on the first try and she hadn't had her bath yet...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

Oh I hope that she holds out for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*



> Oh I hope that she holds out for you!


Ditto...... :hug:

thinking Pink :girl: :girl: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

*I PRAY FOR :girl: *


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

If we don't start getting some doe kids, DH is painting my barn pink - and he's not joking around! LOL I also have an outside doe bred to Billy and due the 14th - I do hope she gets a doe or two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

Looks like :girl: :girl: to me!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

Baby(s) dropped, today is day 140  Ligs are still there but are softening...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

wohoo- she made it to safety! Hoping for some pretty little girls for you! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

In the safe zone..........cool  babies coming sooooooon......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

ray: ray: OH C'mon Billy! Give her a girl!!!!!! :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

Getting closer, ligs are nearly gone. We have a function to attend Saturday...JINX!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

Today is day 147 and Janie is in a kidding stall, finally! Her ligs are gone and her udder has more than doubled in the past 12 hrs. Baby(s) soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

sounds promising....praying for a healthy kidding ...... ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

Thats great! Hope she goes before you need to be away from home......hoping for :girl: :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Janie Due the 17th*

6 am this morning...TWINS! Ah, but twin bucks...

This is Helmstead Minis Booyah - he's got one silver moonspot =) and bright blue eyes.


















And this is Rhetoric, solid black with a star and blue eyes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are gorgeous! congrats - sorry no girls


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

look at them eyes!! wow.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow they are stunning- and I love the moonspot on the ear

Jeez- you really have had a lot of boys this year havent you :sigh: 
Maybe next year you will have all does! ray:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:doh: LOL I don't wanna talk about it. No one else can complain about a buck year! LOL Maybe some of my does bred to outside bucks will bail me out later this year...


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Black kids with blue eyes -- :shocked: -- Gorgeous combination.

Congrats on the boys. :stars: 

Anna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Black kids with blue eyes -- -- Gorgeous combination.


I totally agree there! Sorry you got such gorgeous boys....girls would definately have been better but WOW are these guys handsome!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

tremayne said:


> Black kids with blue eyes -- :shocked: -- Gorgeous combination.
> 
> Amazing!!! :drool: GRR!! :boy: :boy:
> Congrats on pretty boys!


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think I'd trade that one back for a girl- he's a looker! Love the blue eyes! :clap: Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They are cutie pies for sure =) and both are sale pending already so we're not the only ones that thought so! :dance:


----------

